# How much money do you make per year?



## JoeysVee

So whats yo bottom line???


----------



## Road Guy

If I didnt pay $18K / year in daycare I would be well, $18K ahead of the game..

next year I only have to pay $9K so things should get a little easier...


----------



## JoeysVee

> If I didnt pay $18K / year in daycare I would be well, $18K ahead of the game..
> next year I only have to pay $9K so things should get a little easier...


Yeah, well if I didn't have my $450 per month in student loans I would be doning well. It will be paid off in about six years....boy I can't wait :bow:


----------



## rleon82

I am making a butt load more now that I passed the P.E. exam. How do I revote?


----------



## DVINNY

I just saw this for the first time today too?

Where the hell have I been?

RoadGuy, I feel your pain, I spend 14k yr. in child care, and $1,000 mo. for cars (before gas), and $2100 mo. mortgage.

Surely, it will lighten up someday.


----------



## DVINNY

bump


----------



## snickerd3

Wow!!! you were really paying $18K for daycare RG?!!!! I know that was for 2, but even $9K for 1 is crazy. We hover right around $5K a year for minisnick depending on vacations and sick days, but that is for ALL Day.


----------



## willsee

snickerd3 said:


> Wow!!! you were really paying $18K for daycare RG?!!!! I know that was for 2, but even $9K for 1 is crazy. We hover right around $5K a year for minisnick depending on vacations and sick days, but that is for ALL Day.


It's about what my brother in law pays in Louisville for two kids.


----------



## frazil

That's about what we were paying for daycare too. So glad they're both in school now and that expense is gone!


----------



## YMZ PE

We'll be paying $21k once BabyYMZ starts preschool in a few months.


----------



## snickerd3

YMZ - is that an increase or decrease? to $21K...

I think I'd stay home if it cost that much in addition to the gas it takes me to go to work.

With the daycare and car related expenses it costs me ~$50 a day to go to work. If the daycare costs were that high it would be over ~$100 a day more me to just go to work.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At one point, we were right around the $20k/year mark for daycare. It was back when my son was still in diapers and my daughter was just learning to crawl. We had to use daycare because Mrs Dex had gone back to school full time in one of those "accelerated" colleges (earn a bachelors degree in less than a year). The kids have been full time with either daycare or school ever since, but the costs went down each year as the kids get older (rates go down as the kid get older since state mandates require fewer teachers per kid as they get older). Our expenses have gone down dramatically since the kids are in school now, but we still have to pay for my daughter to be in kindergarten full-time. We're still about 4 years away from being able to let them ride the bus to/from school and stay home by themselves (state law says 12 and older), so we're not quite out of the woods yet for that.


----------



## Ble_PE

Damn, I'm glad Mrs. ble decided to be a SAHM. I really don't know what it costs for daycare around here, but I'm pretty sure a good one near our house runs between $800-$1000/month. That would put us around $20k a year for daycare if both the kiddos were going. That's not too much less than Mrs. ble was bringing home before she quit her job, and definitely not enough less to warrant still working.


----------



## willsee

My wife is about to go back to work and junior to daycare. Her work is paying for her Master degree plus she has all of our benefits through her work and if I took them on it would be 2.5x as much.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

At the beginning, Mrs Dex's paycheck were barely covering the daycare costs. But the deciding factor in sending the kiddos to daycare was her sanity. She needs adult interaction, and she goes crazy if she's home with the kids for more than a week (like at spring break).


----------



## Flyer_PE

Ble_PE said:


> Damn, I'm glad Mrs. ble decided to be a SAHM. I really don't know what it costs for daycare around here, but I'm pretty sure a good one near our house runs between $800-$1000/month. That would put us around $20k a year for daycare if both the kiddos were going. That's not too much less than Mrs. ble was bringing home before she quit her job, and definitely not enough less to warrant still working.




Pretty much the same thing here. Her job wasn't paying high enough to make day care worth it and she wanted to be home with our son.


----------



## willsee

Do your wives still stay at home after the kids are enrolled in school full time?


----------



## Ble_PE

My kids are 3 and 1 so we haven't gotten to that point yet, but she would like to go back to work when they go to school. Her ideal job would be a teacher so that she could be on a similar schedule as them, but we'll have to see when the time comes.


----------



## snickerd3

I might have to look into staying at home once minisnick does go to school full time for all the afterschool stuff and sports. I wouldn't get home in time for practice or games. If a minisnick -2 ever comes into existance I would have to become a SAHM or find a parttime job because it would be too much for me to handle.


----------



## MA_PE

My wife was a SAHM for our two sons until they hit middle school. I told her she needed to start working again. It's almost more of a PITA when we were both working while they were in high school, especially during summer break. Youndon't know what kind of stuff is going on at your house then.

We made it through without getting arrested or sued, so all is good.


----------



## Flyer_PE

My wife is starting to do some part-time work now that our son is getting a little older and more independent.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The way life is going, it's almost like a family needs 3 adults to get everything done between the housework, raising the kids, extra-curricular activities, and paying for everything. Starting to wonder if I can offset some of the costs of an escort by paying with room and board...


----------



## knight1fox3

^ so the moral of the story is to not have kids, and both people in the relationship should have jobs. COPY THAT! :thumbs:



MA_PE said:


> Youndon't know what kind of stuff is going on at your house then.


You do if you have a wireless IP camera system set up.


----------



## MA_PE

yeah, like the high school kids won't know it's there or how to unplug it.

Also, They've seen enough movies to know you just have to take a picture of the empty room and put it in front of the camera.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ both instances would involve getting to the camera which would be evident in the recorded footage. BUSTED.


----------



## YMZ PE

snickerd3 said:


> YMZ - is that an increase or decrease? to $21K...


Snick - that's the total per year.



Dexman PE said:


> The way life is going, it's almost like a family needs 3 adults to get everything done between the housework, raising the kids, extra-curricular activities, and paying for everything. Starting to wonder if I can offset some of the costs of an escort by paying with room and board...


I think they're called "nannies", not escorts. But two-generation nuclear families are a relatively new thing, aren't they? It used to be you'd have lots of siblings and grandparents living nearby, and everyone would take turns caring for the kids. My parents live close by and could care for the kids, but we believe in early childhood education so we're choosing to pay for preschool.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ Yeah, the grandparents used to come up to watch my son for a day or two per week back before my daughter was born and Mrs Dex was working at Home Depot part time. Once Mini-Dex #2 was born and Mrs Dex went back to school and then back to work full time, the grandparents weren't able to watch the kids nearly as often. Plus it was nice knowing the kiddos were going through early learning and socialization which has ultimately shaped them into liking school and having little issues with developing friends.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Mom quit working when I was born, and went back to work part time after my younger sister started school.

Having dealt with daycares in past jobs, there is no way I could send any potential Ensign Worleys to them.


----------



## snickerd3

Hope you all have access to flexible spending accounts for child care...getting that taken out before taxes would be way better than the tax credit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

We used to have the flex spending accounts, but now that it's dropped so much there isn't much difference between that and the tax credit


----------



## Road Guy

Yes that was another gem of Obama care.. Raise taxes on thinking Americans who did the FSA accounts by cutting it to $2500... And it never even made the news.... Genius! We scheduled braces for 2 kids this year before we found out about this....


----------



## Flyer_PE

I thought he claimed to have lowered taxes for 98% of Americans. Using a FSA must mean you're rich.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

snickerd3 said:


> Wow!!! you were really paying $18K for daycare RG?!!!! I know that was for 2, but even $9K for 1 is crazy. We hover right around $5K a year for minisnick depending on vacations and sick days, but that is for ALL Day.




You realize you just bumped a 7 year old thread?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Flyer_PE said:


> I thought he claimed to have lowered taxes for 98% of Americans. Using a FSA must mean you're rich.




Or Obama lied.


----------



## Lumber Jim

Capt Worley PE said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought he claimed to have lowered taxes for 98% of Americans. Using a FSA must mean you're rich.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Obama lied.
Click to expand...



He wouldn't do that! He's the President!

&lt;_&lt;


----------



## snickerd3

Road Guy said:


> Yes that was another gem of Obama care.. Raise taxes on thinking Americans who did the FSA accounts by cutting it to $2500... And it never even made the news.... Genius! We scheduled braces for 2 kids this year before we found out about this....






WOW I didn't know the limit was reduced that much.



VTEnviro said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! you were really paying $18K for daycare RG?!!!! I know that was for 2, but even $9K for 1 is crazy. We hover right around $5K a year for minisnick depending on vacations and sick days, but that is for ALL Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you just bumped a 7 year old thread?
Click to expand...



Not just bumped, I bumped it awhile ago


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Road Guy said:


> Yes that was another gem of Obama care.. Raise taxes on thinking Americans who did the FSA accounts by cutting it to $2500... And it never even made the news.... Genius! We scheduled braces for 2 kids this year before we found out about this....




In all fairness, they had to pass it to find out what was in it.


----------



## YMZ PE

ngnrd - PE said:


> All I can say is, I'm glad I don't have kids. You guys pay are paying fatty money for daycare.


True, but I love it. Can't take the money with me when I'm gone, but the kids will be around to lie to future generations about my being a decent mother.


----------



## knight1fox3

ngnrd - PE said:


> All I can say is, I'm glad I don't have kids. You guys pay are paying fatty money for daycare.




lusone:


----------



## YMZ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ngnrd - PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, I'm glad I don't have kids. You guys pay are paying fatty money for daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
Click to expand...



I'm going to make sure your wife gets bitten by the baby bug.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ngnrd - PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, I'm glad I don't have kids. You guys pay are paying fatty money for daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make sure your wife gets bitten by the baby bug.
Click to expand...



Pupas can't bite.


----------



## ruffryder

Capt Worley PE said:


> Mom quit working when I was born, and went back to work part time after my younger sister started school.
> 
> Having dealt with daycares in past jobs, there is no way I could send any potential Ensign Worleys to them.


You mind being more descriptive about what you don't like about daycare? Response via private message is fine. 18 month old son just started daycare and I am curious about your point of view on the subject?


----------



## willsee

We put our 4 month old in daycare. $140/week.

Didn't think twice about it. Wife did though.


----------



## ruffryder

willsee said:


> We put our 4 month old in daycare. $140/week.
> 
> Didn't think twice about it. Wife did though.




Dang, we spend $250 here per week, $1000 per month. Pay even when on vacation too..


----------



## jeb6294

They are a total racket. I was home on R&amp;R right before Christmas. During the week of Christmas you had to pay the $160 for the week to keep the kid at home, but if you still wanted to send them to daycare you had to pony up $190.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

ruffryder said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom quit working when I was born, and went back to work part time after my younger sister started school.
> 
> Having dealt with daycares in past jobs, there is no way I could send any potential Ensign Worleys to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You mind being more descriptive about what you don't like about daycare? Response via private message is fine. 18 month old son just started daycare and I am curious about your point of view on the subject?
Click to expand...



1st, I'm sure there are plenty of good ones out there.

Let's just say some people think running a daycare is easy money, and so you get a lot of folks who are looking for easy money.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

YMZ PE said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ngnrd - PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I can say is, I'm glad I don't have kids. You guys pay are paying fatty money for daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lusone:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make sure your wife gets bitten by the baby bug.
Click to expand...



After a weekend bender in Vegas, it seems likely.


----------



## willsee

Capt Worley PE said:


> ruffryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom quit working when I was born, and went back to work part time after my younger sister started school.
> 
> Having dealt with daycares in past jobs, there is no way I could send any potential Ensign Worleys to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You mind being more descriptive about what you don't like about daycare? Response via private message is fine. 18 month old son just started daycare and I am curious about your point of view on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1st, I'm sure there are plenty of good ones out there.
> 
> Let's just say some people think running a daycare is easy money, and so you get a lot of folks who are looking for easy money.
Click to expand...

Well when you pay everyone minimum wage and provide no health benefits, you get what you get.


----------



## MA_PE

willsee said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom quit working when I was born, and went back to work part time after my younger sister started school.
> 
> Having dealt with daycares in past jobs, there is no way I could send any potential Ensign Worleys to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You mind being more descriptive about what you don't like about daycare? Response via private message is fine. 18 month old son just started daycare and I am curious about your point of view on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st, I'm sure there are plenty of good ones out there.
> 
> Let's just say some people think running a daycare is easy money, and so you get a lot of folks who are looking for easy money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you pay everyone minimum wage and provide no health benefits, you get what you get.
Click to expand...

very true....see the dilemma?


----------



## Capt Worley PE

willsee said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruffryder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mom quit working when I was born, and went back to work part time after my younger sister started school.
> 
> Having dealt with daycares in past jobs, there is no way I could send any potential Ensign Worleys to them.
> 
> 
> 
> You mind being more descriptive about what you don't like about daycare? Response via private message is fine. 18 month old son just started daycare and I am curious about your point of view on the subject?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 1st, I'm sure there are plenty of good ones out there.
> 
> Let's just say some people think running a daycare is easy money, and so you get a lot of folks who are looking for easy money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well when you pay everyone minimum wage and provide no health benefits, you get what you get.
Click to expand...



I was referring to the owners. Never dealt with the staff, but I suspect you're right on the money, there.

I wouldn't bet against cash under the table, either.


----------



## willsee

Well when the owners are paying their entire staff minimum wage with no benefits and charging $150+/head.

We went to one daycare where the owner was given the daycare by her dad and she flat out told us she hated children. Needless to say we didn't take junior there.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

$150 for head sounds a little steep.


----------



## MA_PE

willsee said:


> Well when the owners are paying their entire staff minimum wage with no benefits and charging $150+/head.
> 
> We went to one daycare where the owner was given the daycare by her dad and she flat out told us she hated children. Needless to say we didn't take junior there.


Was her dad in jail for being a pedophile?


----------



## willsee

VTEnviro said:


> $150 for head sounds a little steep.


Charge what you think you're worth I suppose.


----------



## jeb6294

willsee said:


> Well when the owners are paying their entire staff minimum wage with no benefits and charging $150+/head.
> 
> We went to one daycare where the owner was given the daycare by her dad and she flat out told us she hated children. Needless to say we didn't take junior there.




I'm willing to bet daycares have ay a fortune towards insurance though...liability type, not healthcare for workers.


----------



## willsee

jeb6294 said:


> willsee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well when the owners are paying their entire staff minimum wage with no benefits and charging $150+/head.
> 
> We went to one daycare where the owner was given the daycare by her dad and she flat out told us she hated children. Needless to say we didn't take junior there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet daycares have ay a fortune towards insurance though...liability type, not healthcare for workers.
Click to expand...

I agree with that


----------



## Boomer01 PE

In most cases, you pay for what you get with daycares. We are close to putting our 9 month old in one and have looked at quite a few. Most of them you get a internal yes or no right away. The ones that past your "piece of mind" test, should be carefully decided until you feel like you have one that you trust with your child. The one we found that was our overwhelming favorite was $1000/month which was around $250-300 more per month than the others. Knowing that your child is going to be safe and will learn life skills instead of sitting in front of a tv is priceless. Of course you are going to hear about daycare horror stories in the news, but the vast majority of the time they come from the substandard daycares.


----------



## ptatohed

You guys are complaining about $12,000 per year (per kid) for daycare but, if you think about it, those of us whose wives stay home with the kid(s) are really spending our wives’ potential income (let’s just use $50,000/yr for the sake of conversation). So, I am “spending” $50,000 for “daycare”!  But that’s ok, I wouldn’t have it any other way. It’s very important to us. It’s something we talked about and agreed upon before marriage. No hired help, in my opinion, is going to raise your kids as good as mom. I’m not trying to preach, I am just stating how it’s important to me, personally, for my wife to stay home. In fact, just 20 minutes ago, my desk phone rings, I pick it up and I hear from my 2.5 year old “Hi Dadda. Momma and Kevin go park. I go on slide. I go fass on swing. I miss yooou. I love yooou. Bye Dadda”. Worth $50,000? It is to me.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ That's why I just take my kids to the park after I get home from work.


----------



## YMZ PE

I have a lot of respect for parents who have the patience to stay home with the kids. I love my kids, but God help them if they had to be around me all day. It would be nonstop tears and screaming for all of us.


----------



## Ble_PE

Mrs. ble stays home with the kids and I really don't know how she does it. I'm burnt out after a couple of hours alone with them.


----------



## snickerd3

THe 3 months i was home for maternity leave drove me bat shit crazy...the parttime was PERFECT. THe balance of SAHM and working mom was just enough to easy the mental crazies and still be home with minisnick. But that was only for the first yr. I had to go back to work to keep my job and medical insurance.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

YMZ PE said:


> I have a lot of respect for parents who have the patience to stay home with the kids. I love my kids, but God help them if they had to be around me all day. It would be nonstop tears and screaming for all of us.


That's my wife in a nutshell.


----------



## ptatohed

YMZ PE said:


> I have a lot of respect for parents who have the patience to stay home with the kids. I love my kids, but God help them if they had to be around me all day. It would be nonstop tears and screaming for all of us.








Ble_PE said:


> Mrs. ble stays home with the kids and I really don't know how she does it. I'm burnt out after a couple of hours alone with them.






Good for you Ble. Yeah, I hear you guys. I couldn't do it either. When I have to watch them for 2-4 hours, it's a looooong 2-4 hours.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I wonder what changed since I was a kid. Everyone's mom stayed home with their kids. It was just the way it was.


----------



## snickerd3

Capt Worley PE said:


> I wonder what changed since I was a kid. Everyone's mom stayed home with their kids. It was just the way it was.


they worked the whole getting girls into science and math angle early and often...I didn't spend all that money to go to college just to get a mrs degree


----------



## willsee

My wife and I are attempting to become owners of our companies. My wife is a social butterfly who likes attending business meetings, outings, etc.

I watch our son when she has late night events, Fridays/Saturdays (she's in school for her MBA). My mom worked so I never saw anything wrong with mothers going to work and others babysitting our son.

Some women don't want to be stay at home mom's and feel they have more to offer than just raising children/maintaining the home. Most of the people at my company have wives that are stay at home mom's though.

She would agree with Snick though...she would prefer working 3 days a week and having the other 4 home with our son.


----------



## YMZ PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> I wonder what changed since I was a kid. Everyone's mom stayed home with their kids. It was just the way it was.


I think stay-at-home moms were a novelty of middle-class Americana from the 1950s to the 1970s. I'm pretty sure that in working class families prior to the 50s, it was common for both parents to work. But it was also more common in the past for women to work from or near home - they were farmers, bakers, tailors, etc.
The women in my family have always worked. That's what was expected back in the old country.


----------



## Ble_PE

^For mrs. ble it's the opposite, in her old country the women didn't work and stayed home with the kids. But to make things easier they had maids and nannies. That's why she always gets pissed at her cousins that talk about how hard it is to raise their kids down there and how tired they are even though they don't cook, clean, or change the kids diapers. Yea, I'd be tired too.


----------



## YMZ PE

Ble_PE said:


> ^For mrs. ble it's the opposite, in her old country the women didn't work and stayed home with the kids. But to make things easier they had maids and nannies. That's why she always gets pissed at her cousins that talk about how hard it is to raise their kids down there and how tired they are even though they don't cook, clean, or change the kids diapers. Yea, I'd be tired too.


The maids and nannies were working moms, weren't they?


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^For mrs. ble it's the opposite, in her old country the women didn't work and stayed home with the kids. But to make things easier they had maids and nannies. That's why she always gets pissed at her cousins that talk about how hard it is to raise their kids down there and how tired they are even though they don't cook, clean, or change the kids diapers. Yea, I'd be tired too.
> 
> 
> 
> The maids and nannies were working moms, weren't they?
Click to expand...

Sometimes, but more often than not, if they got pregnant they quit and went home to raise the kid. At least that's my limited understanding of it.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

Ble_PE said:


> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^For mrs. ble it's the opposite, in her old country the women didn't work and stayed home with the kids. But to make things easier they had maids and nannies. That's why she always gets pissed at her cousins that talk about how hard it is to raise their kids down there and how tired they are even though they don't cook, clean, or change the kids diapers. Yea, I'd be tired too.
> 
> 
> 
> The maids and nannies were working moms, weren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, but more often than not, if they got pregnant they quit and went home to raise the kid. At least that's my limited understanding of it.
Click to expand...

Around here, the maids and nannies were generally grandmothers, or at least had grown children.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

The neighborhood I live in is about 50/50 when it comes to working/Stay-at-home moms. We each have our reasons for having it that way, and we all make it work.

My mom has always worked. She even went back to college when I was in 1st grade (shortly after my baby sister was born) to get her pharmacy degree. She ended up being the major bread-winner in the house and, while dad worked, he didn't work as much and would always make it to our school/athletic events.


----------



## Ble_PE

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YMZ PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^For mrs. ble it's the opposite, in her old country the women didn't work and stayed home with the kids. But to make things easier they had maids and nannies. That's why she always gets pissed at her cousins that talk about how hard it is to raise their kids down there and how tired they are even though they don't cook, clean, or change the kids diapers. Yea, I'd be tired too.
> 
> 
> 
> The maids and nannies were working moms, weren't they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes, but more often than not, if they got pregnant they quit and went home to raise the kid. At least that's my limited understanding of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Around here, the maids and nannies were generally grandmothers, or at least had grown children.
Click to expand...

I'm sure they had those down there as well, they could have been more common. I do know of at least one young maid that they had that ended up getting pregnant and quitting.


----------



## YMZ PE

I thought they still use wet nurses in some parts of Central and South America? Now THAT'S working motherhood!


----------



## Ble_PE

^I didn't even know what wet nurses were until I looked it up after your comment.


----------



## YMZ PE

In many parts of the world it's still cheaper and safer to hire a human cow than to buy formula.


----------



## YMZ PE

Regardless, it would be nice to live in Peru and have the option of staying home without actually having to take care of the kids.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP

^^^ They have places in Cali with the same benefits. I believe they are called Malibu and Beverly Hills...


----------



## Ble_PE

YMZ PE said:


> Regardless, it would be nice to live in Peru and have the option of staying home without actually having to take care of the kids.




Yea, the mrs. and I have discussed this before...


----------



## Supe

Keep a guest bedroom available for me?


----------



## Road Guy

And me


----------



## iwire

I made $1/yr..i am doing this for fun


----------



## iwire

YMZ PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^For mrs. ble it's the opposite, in her old country the women didn't work and stayed home with the kids. But to make things easier they had maids and nannies. That's why she always gets pissed at her cousins that talk about how hard it is to raise their kids down there and how tired they are even though they don't cook, clean, or change the kids diapers. Yea, I'd be tired too.
> 
> 
> 
> The maids and nannies were working moms, weren't they?
Click to expand...

No...they are young early 20s eastern block European particular from Bulgaria, or Czech, or Romania woman..they take care of me and the baby


----------



## ptatohed

My goal has always been to make _at least _my age per hour. Since age 25 I have been able to do this (so far).


----------



## Vinsanity

its good now $100k and bit more this coming income tax season, so stoked! few years back not even half of it I get, things are different when you get the PE.


----------



## STEEL MAN

This year more than $100k, basic $ 90k and plus on the side $15K and counting.


----------



## Vepr

STEEL MAN said:


> This year more than $100k, basic $ 90k and plus on the side $15K and counting.




Hey, I could use $15K on the side! Any suggestions?


----------



## willsee

Offer a service on the side


----------



## Monza

Mechanical engineer - Was making $130k +bonus when I lived in CA. Now I'm in NV and making $125k, but the lower cost of living and lack of state income tax has me coming out a little bit ahead.


----------



## lundy

Monza said:


> Mechanical engineer - Was making $130k +bonus when I lived in CA. Now I'm in NV and making $125k, but the lower cost of living and lack of state income tax has me coming out a little bit ahead.


How many years of experience?

I just got my license but I'm making far less since my boss says I don't have experience based upon what the company does. currently at 29/hour and get paid OT.


----------



## DVINNY

DVINNY said:


> I just saw this for the first time today too?
> 
> Where the hell have I been?
> 
> RoadGuy, I feel your pain, I spend 14k yr. in child care, and $1,000 mo. for cars (before gas), and $2100 mo. mortgage.
> 
> Surely, it will lighten up someday.


Man, things have changed for me since 2006. haven't had car payments in years, no more child care costs (at least like that) and mortgage will be paid off in less than 4 yrs.


----------



## ptatohed

Hit six figs for the first time last year, at age 39.  Would have happened sooner if it weren't for the recession/furlough/pay freeze.


----------



## OffShawz

Oil and Gas. Nearly 10 years out of school. Most folks pull in more than what they pay the Secretary of the Navy as a base salary, and on top of which you get short and long term bonus that are typically % of salary, which is nice.

BUT I dont get cheap gas despite being at an owner-operator, so I pay full price like everyone else.

Other benefits: we have soda cans in the fridge if you like those. I like the coke zeros with different names on them...


----------



## Monza

lundy said:


> Monza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer - Was making $130k +bonus when I lived in CA. Now I'm in NV and making $125k, but the lower cost of living and lack of state income tax has me coming out a little bit ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years of experience?
> 
> I just got my license but I'm making far less since my boss says I don't have experience based upon what the company does. currently at 29/hour and get paid OT.
Click to expand...



I've been out of school for a while. 16 years experience.


----------



## lundy

Monza said:


> lundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mechanical engineer - Was making $130k +bonus when I lived in CA. Now I'm in NV and making $125k, but the lower cost of living and lack of state income tax has me coming out a little bit ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> How many years of experience?
> 
> I just got my license but I'm making far less since my boss says I don't have experience based upon what the company does. currently at 29/hour and get paid OT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I've been out of school for a while. 16 years experience.
Click to expand...

Ahh yeah that's a good chunk of very good experience


----------



## jglavin PE

DVINNY said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this for the first time today too?
> 
> Where the hell have I been?
> 
> RoadGuy, I feel your pain, I spend 14k yr. in child care, and $1,000 mo. for cars (before gas), and $2100 mo. mortgage.
> 
> Surely, it will lighten up someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, things have changed for me since 2006. haven't had car payments in years, no more child care costs (at least like that) and mortgage will be paid off in less than 4 yrs.
Click to expand...

I'm about where you were in '06. Just bought our first house last year. $900/mo in car payments, $2200/mo mortgage. No child care currently, but that could change by next year. It's a tough spot to be in. My wife and I combined make a bit over the six figure mark. Working on getting the short-term notes for the stuff like cars and appliances paid off, so we can stop throwing money away on PMI.


----------



## Road Guy

This thread is like a walk back through time


----------



## iwire

jglavin said:


> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this for the first time today too?
> 
> Where the hell have I been?
> 
> RoadGuy, I feel your pain, I spend 14k yr. in child care, and $1,000 mo. for cars (before gas), and $2100 mo. mortgage.
> 
> Surely, it will lighten up someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, things have changed for me since 2006. haven't had car payments in years, no more child care costs (at least like that) and mortgage will be paid off in less than 4 yrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about where you were in '06. Just bought our first house last year. $900/mo in car payments, $2200/mo mortgage. No child care currently, but that could change by next year. It's a tough spot to be in. My wife and I combined make a bit over the six figure mark. Working on getting the short-term notes for the stuff like cars and appliances paid off, so we can stop throwing money away on PMI.
Click to expand...

You have a $3.1k fixed payment monthly before other bills, food and insurance and you guys making combined income a bit over $100k...you coule be in some serious financial problem if one of you loss a job or a kid come along...That's a lot for car payment ..


----------



## matt267 PE

^ I'm sure he's well aware of the tight spot he's in.

Most of us have been there. Some of us still are.


----------



## P-E

Sounds like two cars, ouch.


----------



## jglavin PE

iwire said:


> jglavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVINNY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this for the first time today too?
> 
> Where the hell have I been?
> 
> RoadGuy, I feel your pain, I spend 14k yr. in child care, and $1,000 mo. for cars (before gas), and $2100 mo. mortgage.
> 
> Surely, it will lighten up someday.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, things have changed for me since 2006. haven't had car payments in years, no more child care costs (at least like that) and mortgage will be paid off in less than 4 yrs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm about where you were in '06. Just bought our first house last year. $900/mo in car payments, $2200/mo mortgage. No child care currently, but that could change by next year. It's a tough spot to be in. My wife and I combined make a bit over the six figure mark. Working on getting the short-term notes for the stuff like cars and appliances paid off, so we can stop throwing money away on PMI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have a $3.1k fixed payment monthly before other bills, food and insurance and you guys making combined income a bit over $100k...you coule be in some serious financial problem if one of you loss a job or a kid come along...That's a lot for car payment ..
Click to expand...

It's two cars, and despite having some safety net, we are well aware of the situation and are doing all we can to improve it.

Housing is crazy around here. If we hadn't bought when we did, we'd be paying more than the mortgage payment and living in an apartment 1/3 the size of where we are.



matt267 said:


> ^ I'm sure he's well aware of the tight spot he's in.
> 
> Most of us have been there. Some of us still are.


If I wasn't aware I'd probably be a lot happier! Ignorance is bliss, isn't it?



power-engineer said:


> Sounds like two cars, ouch.


Yep. Both needed for work too, unfortunately. I waffled a lot on buying new (actually certified pre-owned) but with a 75 mile commute I can't take my chances on a beater car as my only ride. They are building more rail all the time but our neighborhood isn't getting it anytime soon.


----------

